# DNP source - Europe



## Ekuhombre (Mar 21, 2021)

Hey guys

Up until that time I have always been getting DNP from a vendor on the dark web, but because most of the big marketplaces have been closed down I can no longer find a guy I used to buy it from, and he was the from UK to be precise. I have been trying new markets but no one sells DNP caps but powder. I have already had 4 cycles on DNP in a span of last 5 years, but I have not used for the last year and now I’d like to get back on it, but it is nearly impossible to find a source.... 

So to summarize, I would like to know if someone could recommend me a good source of DNP in Europe.


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 21, 2021)

Nobody probably will...we don't know you and you're here for one thing...to get a source and bounce..we tend to strive for the community vibe here


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 22, 2021)

as mentioned above, not a source giver-outter. DNP is getting harder and harder to find, on both sides of the caps/powder, especially with quality. good luck man


----------



## serk120 (Mar 26, 2021)

i am also new here and also looking a Eu vendor of dnp if you have anyone to suggest let me know.thank you


----------



## stonetag (Mar 26, 2021)

serk120 said:


> i am also new here and also looking a Eu vendor of dnp if you have anyone to suggest let me know.thank you


Question....is where you're from skip reading comprehension, (that means reading content of something and getting what it is saying). Kind of a little irony here ain't there.


----------

